# Why don't more coaches teach how to slip and step at the same time?



## MoldyCookie (Jul 16, 2022)

I've been sparring for 2 or 3 months now and I'm beginning to realize how important it is for head movement to be accompanied by footwork so you're not a stationary target.

Would it be too difficult for beginners to teach them this right out the gate? I feel like sparring wouldn't have such a huge learning curve if things like this were started with.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 16, 2022)

Others may have different experiences, but I've found a LOT of folks struggle to get basic footwork down at first. Adding another layer of complexity before they get some feel for it just messes with them and lengthens the curve. What I found shortened the curve was to let them play a more unstructured defense for a while before letting them play offense. That way, they don't have to pay attention to openings and feints, and are just focused on controlling distance and angle. Some folks will "discover" head movement during this time, others will barely manage to get the concept of controlling angles.


----------



## MoldyCookie (Jul 16, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> Others may have different experiences, but I've found a LOT of folks struggle to get basic footwork down at first. Adding another layer of complexity before they get some feel for it just messes with them and lengthens the curve. What I found shortened the curve was to let them play a more unstructured defense for a while before letting them play offense. That way, they don't have to pay attention to openings and feints, and are just focused on controlling distance and angle. Some folks will "discover" head movement during this time, others will barely manage to get the concept of controlling angles.



I'm definitely behind on the footwork thing, definitely in the forner category. Even as I realize what I do, I still feel like I only have a vague understanding of "not being there."

My head movement itself is pretty okay, I just need to do it more consistently lol.


----------

